# Happy birthday billfold (my son Josh)



## Geo (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday Josh. I hope school was fun today and all of your girlfriends brought you a card. 8)


----------



## Palladium (Aug 20, 2014)

A Leo! Tell him i said happy birthday.


----------



## billfold (Aug 20, 2014)

I thank everyone that has sent me a happy birthday wish (even if you haven't yet). This day is only bound to get better. As my year of 11th grade has started, i am willing to learn gold refining as a side profession. But Technology is my calling. I hope to learn about all of you in the forum and get to collaborate with most of you as my journey through life keeps going. Age 17 to me means another step towards a happy and successful life. I know one of these days, my father is going to pass the torch onto me and i shall run the earth until our dream is fulfilled. Yet again, thank you all.


----------



## Claudie (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday Josh!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday Josh.

Dave


----------



## butcher (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy birthday Josh, 
Try to learn to rule yourself, before you begin trying to rule the earth.
Happy birthday young man, may you have a great one.


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday Josh! 8) 

Phil


----------



## jonn (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy birthday Josh!


----------



## etack (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy birthday 

Eric


----------



## Geo (Apr 2, 2016)

Time flies when your having fun. Joshua (billfold) went to his senior prom last night. 

https://youtu.be/Oby1iSjfNIU

https://youtu.be/Qt5cmKtmEWE




Joshua and his date with my lovely wife and my poor pitiful self


----------



## chuckgambale (Apr 2, 2016)

Good for you geo. family is the most important thing in the world. I'm truly happy for you


----------



## kurtak (Apr 2, 2016)

Prom & Birthday all within 48 hours - it can't get any better then that for a young man (& his sweetheart) 8) :!: 8) 

Nice pics Geo - thanks for sharing 8) :!: 8) 

Kurt


----------



## rewalston (Apr 2, 2016)

Happy Birthday Josh


----------



## Shark (Apr 2, 2016)

Happy Birthday! And wish you many more.


----------



## maynman1751 (Apr 2, 2016)

Happy Birthday Josh! You can learn a lot from your daddy! Good Luck son. John.


----------



## butcher (Apr 3, 2016)

Josh, Happy Birthday, Looks like you still have that earth by the tail. You look good all dressed up, and so do those pretty ladies the you have under your arms.


----------

